# I feel like giving up on God.



## chrish08

I'm a christian, I was raised in a christian home. I accepted Christ when I was six. Yet my life has been incredibly difficult. Lately I have been struggling more and more with fear, anxiety, anger and loneliness. I'm so conflicted by everything I know about God and being a Christian compared to the way I feel. I don't fell happy I don't have joy. I feel the opposite. I literally cry out to God and get no answer, no comfort, no relief. I'm tired of crying to him, asking him for help and getting no answer. Then I wonder what am I doing wrong, what sin do I need to confess, who do I need to forgive. I want to give up, maybe God isn't real maybe the beliefs I have been raised in are just stories. Yet there's something deep inside me that can't let go of those beliefs.


----------



## persona non grata

Believing in your faith or not will not change your situation. I hope you know that you aren't being punished and that you can still change your life and be happy. I'd offer advice but I don't know what it is that's tormenting you so badly. 

I'm sorry that you're in pain.


----------



## MsMusic

chrish08 said:


> I'm a christian, I was raised in a christian home. I accepted Christ when I was six. Yet my life has been incredibly difficult. Lately I have been struggling more and more with fear, anxiety, anger and loneliness. I'm so conflicted by everything I know about God and being a Christian compared to the way I feel. I don't fell happy I don't have joy. I feel the opposite. I literally cry out to God and get no answer, no comfort, no relief. I'm tired of crying to him, asking him for help and getting no answer. Then I wonder what am I doing wrong, what sin do I need to confess, who do I need to forgive. I want to give up, maybe God isn't real maybe the beliefs I have been raised in are just stories. Yet there's something deep inside me that can't let go of those beliefs.


I feel the same exact way.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

If Jesus were alive today, I think he'd tell you to look outside of your wants and desires to find fulfillment in life. 
It seems like you're frustrated and upset over what God hasn't given you, when it's really just your perspective on life that needs to change. Jesus would want you to focus less on what you want, and more on how to help others enjoy life. 
Instead of praying to God for things that would make you smile, do something small to help another person smile. Love your neighbor as you love yourself...


----------



## Neptunus

Sounds like you're experiencing what people of every faith often experience, that which is called "the dark night of the soul." Trying too hard, stress, depression etc. can interfere with one's spiritual development/ health. Sometimes it is better to take a break, for however long (weeks, months, etc.) to reassess and renew.

It could also be that you need to explore other faiths, too. In my opinion, there are many ways to the divine, and spiritual wisdom is... well, a lifelong acquisition best nourished from many sources.

That said, even people of the greatest faith (think Mother Teresa) have, at times, their doubts-- their "dark moments." Yours is a "normal" part of spiritual growth, should you choose to see it that way.

Just follow your heart, for it will not lead you astray.

From a Pagan perspective: link


----------



## Dictionary

I'm taking a long break. Good point by the guy above. :clap

No matter how much i read the bible or prayed, i still felt Nothingness. It was depressing in itself.

I felt like i was taking too much pressure from christianity. Like i cant live up to its standards. Yet as i've branched away i am having more problems with my anger and tolerance towards people. I guess its because i don't feel like i'm having someone over my shoulder telling me i should be more kind.


----------



## sadeyes

chrish08 said:


> . . . . . Lately I have been struggling more and more with fear, anxiety, anger and loneliness. . . . . I literally cry out to God and get no answer, no comfort, no relief. I'm tired of crying to him, asking him for help and getting no answer. Then I wonder what am I doing wrong, what sin do I need to confess, who do I need to forgive. I want to give up, maybe God isn't real maybe the beliefs I have been raised in are just stories. Yet there's something deep inside me that can't let go of those beliefs.


Without God, I was alone in this world (or I felt like I was alone, with noone else to rely on). Without God, I became afraid of what other's thought of me, avoiding anxious situations, thinking people were against me, and being very lonely.

After I found God, through Jesus' teachings, I was never alone. God gave me strength, and helped me realize that I was too focused on me (too focused on what people thought of me) that it kept me from living. Being God focused, allowed me to stop being selfish, and try to become more selfless, trying to please God.


----------



## CynicalOptimist

Dictionary said:


> I'm taking a long break. Good point by the guy above. :clap
> 
> No matter how much i read the bible or prayed, i still felt Nothingness. It was depressing in itself.
> 
> I felt like i was taking too much pressure from christianity. Like i cant live up to its standards. Yet as i've branched away i am having more problems with my anger and tolerance towards people. I guess its because i don't feel like i'm having someone over my shoulder telling me i should be more kind.


:ditto I'm going through this right now as well it feels.


----------



## millenniumman75

chrish08 said:


> I'm a christian, I was raised in a christian home. I accepted Christ when I was six. Yet my life has been incredibly difficult. Lately I have been struggling more and more with fear, anxiety, anger and loneliness. I'm so conflicted by everything I know about God and being a Christian compared to the way I feel. I don't fell happy I don't have joy. I feel the opposite. I literally cry out to God and get no answer, no comfort, no relief. I'm tired of crying to him, asking him for help and getting no answer. Then I wonder what am I doing wrong, what sin do I need to confess, who do I need to forgive. I want to give up, maybe God isn't real maybe the beliefs I have been raised in are just stories. Yet there's something deep inside me that can't let go of those beliefs.


Maybe you aren't looking where God might actually have information for you.

For some things, you have to be shown through other people. :yes.


----------



## Krikorian

chrish08 said:


> I literally cry out to God and get no answer, no comfort, no relief. I'm tired of crying to him, asking him for help and getting no answer. Then I wonder what am I doing wrong, what sin do I need to confess, who do I need to forgive. I want to give up, maybe God isn't real maybe the beliefs I have been raised in are just stories. Yet there's something deep inside me that can't let go of those beliefs.


I'm in a similar situation with faith/religion currently. I'd like to have faith or find some meaning I can devote myself to, but I don't believe in God (which is not to say that I don't think about the idea of God a lot). I'd like there to be an afterlife. I'm not ashamed to admit that I don't want to just be snuffed out at the end of life, but it would be dishonest of me to embrace a philosophy just because it gives a sense of comfort - I'd like it to be _true_.


----------



## anonymous soul

Maybe you were using religion as a crutch. You will find god again...and probably in a much more significant way. 

But it sounds like you have things to sort out first.

and I would encourage you to consider that realizing you don't agree with religion, or that you see faults in it, does not mean you have to believe in nothing.


----------



## Bacon

Yeah im trying to get my faith up with Jesus and God to.


----------



## vash

There are times that I feel the same. But I always thank God for the meals I have or for coming home safely though.. I really don't understand how things work to be honest. I have friends who don't believe in God and talk so negatively towards religion and tell me that it's all made up bull**** and yet they live happy lives. In the other hand, I know this person who is really religious and she thanks God for having a fun class or for doing a good drawing and she is always happy as well. Always happy about having great friends, family and a great father.

It gets really confusing and I end up feeling like God picks his favorites and the others could struggle it out and I hate thinking like that, but I can't help it.


----------



## Krikorian

Let's not make this a thread about whether Christianity is true. The question is where to go when God doesn't seem to be real or present.

I think the most important thing to have when religious doubt comes is the sense that _you_ are able to decide. Trust your own competence.

If you talk to anyone else about your beliefs, a few will often try to take advantage of the opportunity to get you on their "side." This usually happens with family more than friends. You may be made to feel guilty or stupid. The people who make you feel guilty will act as if something's wrong with you. You will be told that you used to be a nicer person when you believed this or that, or that you're not trying hard enough to see the world their way (and if you did, they might say, you'd see things their way).

As far as trying to make you feel stupid, some will tell you that you're not mature enough or wise enough yet to decide whether God is real, whether such-and-such religion is true, whether a particular doctrine is true. This will most often come from people who either claim to have more experience with God (or possibly more experience that there is none) or more experience with life in general. These people are the hardest to deal with for those of us who have difficulty being assertive. Many people will act like you haven't looked into their religion enough, and if you try to have an honest conversation with them about it, you're likely to be faced with sarcasm and condescension. "You've read the Bible more than once? Oh _that_ really makes you an _expert_!" "You're only such-and-such years old. Don't you think that's a bit young to whether such-and-such is true or not?"

Being "between beliefs" - even just between doubt and affirmation of _one_ belief - sucks. The thing to do for now is to trust yourself. Don't let others talk down to you or try to make you feel guilty. Don't let them make you feel like your beliefs should line up with theirs or they'll be offended. If they are offended, it is not your problem. What matters is whether you can live with your own beliefs.


----------



## mcmuffinme

whether your god is real or not is irrelevant. whatever makes you happiest to believe is where i hope you are headed. good luck


----------



## John316C

whether you beleive in god or not or religion or not if you are anything like christian or catholic im not really any religion but this is in line with my beleifs and im learning from this resource i hope it helps you and i hope ive helped you!

http://acim.org/Lessons/toc.html


----------



## mind_games

> *Spiritual Support
> Faith based support. NOT for debate*.


*
Some posts were removed due to debates.

Respect the fact that the OP chose to make this thread in this (no debate) part of the forum, when they could have made it in a debate forum. They aren't looking for anti-faith arguments if they are posting here.

You are welcome to open up your own thread in a debate forum on any issues brought up here, but Spiritual Support and Agnostic and Atheist Support forums are for support only.*


----------



## sadeyes

mind_games said:


> *Some posts were removed due to debates. *
> 
> *Respect the fact that the OP chose to make this thread in this (no debate) part of the forum, when they could have made it in a debate forum. They aren't looking for anti-faith arguments if they are posting here.*
> 
> *You are welcome to open up your own thread in a debate forum on any issues brought up here, but Spiritual Support and Agnostic and Atheist Support forums are for support only.*


And if you think your God is the ultimate answer, and final judgement, you are wrong, the final judge and jury is the super moderator. (who will soon delete this post) 

One last thought, social anxiety stems from being afraid of the "super moderators" of this world. With God, we can be at peace with ourselves, even with "super moderators" judging right or wrong.


----------



## Hadron92

Don't do that.

I've been an atheist since I was 13 and all I got out of it was extreme depression.

Ignorance is bliss...


----------



## rachelynn

These are just some thoughts I wrote down today and thought I would share them. 
_
GOD WILL ALWAYS ANSWER, ALWAYS HELP even if it takes a long time&#8230; you just need to keep waiting, and have patience. In my situations over the years&#8230; I have waited, I have had patience too, and hope at times&#8230; but at other times, becoming SO hopeless&#8230;. 
Because we are human, we are only prone to excessive hopelessness, or feeling bad, or discouragement. No matter how deep it gets though, and no matter how much our minds might trick us&#8230; It will always end eventually and the sun will shine again!
God is always there. Just like this earth, it is always here, God created the earth, so God can never not be there&#8230; he always is, because he created everything.
Always remember: Faith is not a feeling. _

I know how hard it can be. Keep hanging on, trying to have faith, and hang on to that bit of hope you may have inside of you, one day, it will all be over and God will show himself again. In times like this, we must not give up. 
God can bring good out of this situation. You may not see it now, but you will someday. 
For myself, even in times like this that made me want to forget God, give up on him... in the end, that only made me feel worse. Giving up on faith doesn't solve anything, but keep holding onto it does. I hope you will find some comfort soon!


----------



## NeonSloaney

Crisis of faith, in one's self or in religion can be painful. As an atheist, I feel a strong sympathy with you, when I first became truly agnostic/atheist it was rough. It takes time to mature, but it's your journey, listen to what others (even atheists perhaps? shameful plug is shameful) and come to a conclusion on your own terms.
Don't let others decide for you what is right, as Egyptians believed in the after life your worth was measured on a scale where your heart was weighed against a feather, so must you weigh your beliefs with what you see and hear.


----------



## millenniumman75

sadeyes said:


> And if you think your God is the ultimate answer, and final judgement, you are wrong, the final judge and jury is the super moderator. (who will soon delete this post)
> 
> One last thought, social anxiety stems from being afraid of the "super moderators" of this world. With God, we can be at peace with ourselves, even with "super moderators" judging right or wrong.


Huh? The rules have been in place for this subforum since before I got here - that was almost 7 years ago!

We have guidelines to follow.

Back on topic - you just have to ask God for help and then look for a response - it could be anywhere. I heard the phrase "God bless you" in the middle of a bar scene! Yeah, that weird. I have never forgotten that night. There was some unholiness going on there, i would bet. This was back in 1999 when had not been to church in ten years and was desperate to find friends after graduating college. It can happen.


----------



## Krikorian

> Then I wonder what am I doing wrong, what sin do I need to confess, who do I need to forgive.


I think it's a good idea to search yourself for potential sources of anger, loneliness, and anxiety, but it's better to think in terms of causes and correlations rather than sins/punishments.



> I want to give up, maybe God isn't real maybe the beliefs I have been raised in are just stories.


Giving up on God doesn't mean you can't retain some of the beliefs you were raised in. It's not all or nothing. I don't believe that God exists, but I think Christianity has some profound teachings that have informed my own personal values and sense of meaning.



> Yet there's something deep inside me that can't let go of those beliefs.


You should find out what that is. Sometimes we genuinely hold on to beliefs; other times it's our upbringing that has conditioned us to feel guilty for any behavior that strays from what we were taught. So sometimes when you're looking at the belief itself, it's good to look at what you believe about believing that belief.


----------



## softshock11

I was raised catholic, but was curiously skeptical of God, I've described myself as Buddhist Agnostic, and Spiritual not religious
Only until recently I started reading the Christian Bibles and I understand about there being only One God, and I've loved and accepted Jesus Christ but most times I don't feel that Jesus fully loves me back, or that God loves me. I'm grateful of what I do have even if its nothing in the society I'm in but its not fair, I struggle to feel happy - I have to fight anger

The more faith I've had the harder I get let down and more questions unanswered.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Do it and see what happens, maybe you'll find god in other places.


----------



## Edrapa1977

I canno lie, I felt like this many times. Whenever my thinking comes close to this I now, name ten things that I'm thankful to GOD for. I then send out prayers to others. It helps me to get out of my negative thinking and try to get some positive out of it.


----------



## jimbo1

i know what you mean . I was raised a jehovahs witness and put in a similar vexing situation. i feel like there is no god to help you. and only i exist to take care of my problems. picking myself by my own bootstraps type of thing.


----------



## dlennr

I have been through exactly what you are going through. Your post sounds like I could have written it several years ago. But even though I questioned and it was painful, I held on to my faith, and I came through it. I still struggle in life, but my faith is what keeps me going. I wish I knew why, but things just take longer for some people. I just trust that even if I don't understand, God will ultimately work things out for the best. After all, I cannot see the big picture. Life on this earth is not perfect because it is under the curse of sin, but one day that will all end. Just hang in there and keep praying, even if you feel God isn't listening. I will pray for you too.


----------



## Joe

Ive lost belief but it just gets me more depressed about dying. So maybe try and stick with him for abit longer instead of losing all beleif like me. I wish i could beleive really but not in a over the top preacher way.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Giving up on "god" is not worst than giving up on yourself.


----------



## Aries33

God has to answer he just has too i was raised in the christian faith, there are days when i curse god but the truth is he will never give me a cross that i couldn't bare carrying and i tell ya I've carried my crosses, I've has enough of everything that's where my faith comes in, you just have to keep knocking asking even shouting and the door will finally be opened, look on the bright side even if we endure years of suffering we will have peace in the end dead or alive


----------



## Memory

Although you may want to give up on God, He will never give up on you. He has a future planned for everyone, even if you don't see it yet. I think you should read the book of Job, it has a good lesson for people who are suffering. Here are also some good verses I found:
Psalm 34:17
The righteous cry out, and the LORD hears them; he delivers them from all their troubles.

Romans 5:2-4
And we boast in the hope of the glory of God. 3 Not only so, but we also glory in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance; 4 perseverance, character; and character, hope.

Romans 8:28
And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose.

Romans 8:37-39
No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

Romans 8:18
I consider that our present sufferings are not worth comparing with the glory that will be revealed in us.

2 Corinthians 4:18
So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen, since what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.


----------



## lanzman

If you are asking God for things of this world your prayers will likely go unanswered. That's not what He's about. He provides gifts for your internal spirit and eternal life but only if you're willing to seek His guidance and embrace them. You must look to the big picture and not just things of this world to fully understand His plan for us.


----------



## lonelywoman

chrish08 said:


> I'm a christian, I was raised in a christian home. I accepted Christ when I was six. Yet my life has been incredibly difficult. Lately I have been struggling more and more with fear, anxiety, anger and loneliness. I'm so conflicted by everything I know about God and being a Christian compared to the way I feel. I don't fell happy I don't have joy. I feel the opposite. I literally cry out to God and get no answer, no comfort, no relief. I'm tired of crying to him, asking him for help and getting no answer. Then I wonder what am I doing wrong, what sin do I need to confess, who do I need to forgive. I want to give up, maybe God isn't real maybe the beliefs I have been raised in are just stories. Yet there's something deep inside me that can't let go of those beliefs.


 Move on and try to make ur life better. I felt exactly the same when i was in my worst depression and God didnt do anything for me, never any relief or miracle happened, wich would take away my problems while i cried like a baby and was considering suicide. That period of my life was like hell to me, no better word to describe it. I stopped begging for God to make my life better and focussed on my own power and it was ME who got myself out of the awful depression i was in, my own power and not God. Dont rely on Him to make u happy or to save u.


----------



## Lie Detector

_My Father! If it is possible, let this cup of suffering be taken away from Me. Yet I want Your will to be done, not Mine. (Matthew 26:39 NLT)_
We must face the fact and we must seek help from God always to bear in mind that we are going to have a path of suffering if we are in fellowship with the Lord Jesus.... There has to come a point when we sit down and do some calculating and come to a definite conclusion on this matter - that, although very often we may not be able to see that our suffering is because of our relationship to Him (the sufferings are so manifold and diverse, and very often they look as though they have no relationship at all with our Christian life) at the same time, whether we can discern it or not; the fact remains that the pathway of the child of God, of the fellow of Jesus Christ, is the pathway of suffering. I say, postponement or delay in settling that matter keeps us all the time in that state of hoping and waiting for it to be different, and, because the difference does not come, getting downcast and feeling that all is wrong and that the Lord is against us and all that sort of thing, thus giving all the ground that the enemy wants for destroying our testimony. The very first thing to remember when we take this cup is that while we are taking it as the cup of salvation, while we are remembering the atonement which is in the Blood, and all the wonderful redemption which is ours because of that Blood, the cup does also speak to us of fellowship with His suffering....
Yes, there is something which is going up to His praise and glory as Christ is being formed through the fires of adversity and suffering. It is fellowship with Him in His sufferings, after all, if it is bringing about more Christlikeness. So our first thing is to reckon with this and get it settled. What are you expecting, what are you waiting for, what are you concerned about, what are you pleading and praying for? If you are praying for full and final deliverance from adversity and suffering and difficulty and all that sort of thing, let me tell you your prayer will never be answered. Forms of suffering may change, but in some form or another we are going on to the end in a way of adversity. Satan is not going to become our friend while we are friends of Jesus Christ. The kingdom of Satan is not going to rally to our support while we belong to the kingdom which is opposed to his. Let us settle that. It will get us free, perhaps, from this entanglement.
_By T. Austin-Sparks from: Suffering and Glory _

I would like to add that there are lies we believe about our selves that need to be recognized and rejected. There are truths about who God says we are "in Christ" that we need to receive, accept and hold on to over and against the lies we have learned to accept as true. This is a journey and a discovery process. Your emotions do not know the difference between fact and fiction, drama and real life, lies and truths. We must practice governing our beliefs on what is true. Either a lie or a truth, or a mixture of both, will determine how we experience and live in this world.


----------



## BellasLullaby

When I get really down I pray, listen to a sermon and or help someone else who is hurting!


----------



## dlennr

chrish08 said:


> I'm a christian, I was raised in a christian home. I accepted Christ when I was six. Yet my life has been incredibly difficult. Lately I have been struggling more and more with fear, anxiety, anger and loneliness. I'm so conflicted by everything I know about God and being a Christian compared to the way I feel. I don't fell happy I don't have joy. I feel the opposite. I literally cry out to God and get no answer, no comfort, no relief. I'm tired of crying to him, asking him for help and getting no answer. Then I wonder what am I doing wrong, what sin do I need to confess, who do I need to forgive. I want to give up, maybe God isn't real maybe the beliefs I have been raised in are just stories. Yet there's something deep inside me that can't let go of those beliefs.


This sounds so familiar. I have been through this and am going through something like it now. I am probably in the midst of the toughest time I've been through spiritually. I am desperate for answers and am finding none. But I made the decision to hold on to my faith no matter what, to trust God even if it is painful and I don't understand. There are so many things that I don't understand, but I know that He is the way.


----------



## saara

I don't have time to read every post right now, but I'm going through the same thing. The past few weeks have been awful. I've been going to church and trying my hardest to be a good Christian for...2 years now(?)

Lately I feel like I'm losing faith. For the first time I'm becoming angry with God. 
My panics attacks are ruining everything, and I feel no joy, no comfort. I pray and pray. i try everything and I keep waiting to be 'fixed.'

I don't know what to do or say anymore...Just that I feel your pain.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

chrish08 said:


> I'm a christian, I was raised in a christian home. I accepted Christ when I was six. Yet my life has been incredibly difficult. Lately I have been struggling more and more with fear, anxiety, anger and loneliness. I'm so conflicted by everything I know about God and being a Christian compared to the way I feel. I don't fell happy I don't have joy. I feel the opposite. I literally cry out to God and get no answer, no comfort, no relief. I'm tired of crying to him, asking him for help and getting no answer. Then I wonder what am I doing wrong, what sin do I need to confess, who do I need to forgive. I want to give up, maybe God isn't real maybe the beliefs I have been raised in are just stories. Yet there's something deep inside me that can't let go of those beliefs.


What have you done to help yourself? Prayers help, but it is you who needs to do the work to change your situation. You can't rely on prayers alone to change your situation, although they should help comfort and guide you.

You may need to do some serious thinking about what it is that you need to change in order to make you happy. Then you must work very hard to make that happen. It will not be a short battle, you will most likely have to work hard at it the rest of your life.

So, if you don't mind me asking, what is it that you cry out to God everyday to change for you?


----------



## catcharay

chrish08 said:


> I'm a christian, I was raised in a christian home. I accepted Christ when I was six. Yet my life has been incredibly difficult. Lately I have been struggling more and more with fear, anxiety, anger and loneliness. I'm so conflicted by everything I know about God and being a Christian compared to the way I feel. I don't fell happy I don't have joy. I feel the opposite. I literally cry out to God and get no answer, no comfort, no relief. I'm tired of crying to him, asking him for help and getting no answer. Then I wonder what am I doing wrong, what sin do I need to confess, who do I need to forgive. I want to give up, maybe God isn't real maybe the beliefs I have been raised in are just stories. Yet there's something deep inside me that can't let go of those beliefs.


I sometimes feel that way too, yesterday night was one..but I think there are much terrible situations he has to answer to...imagine people who have lost limbs or the gift of sight...things like that make me feel foolish and selfish.


----------



## MobiusX

he gave up on you, actually he gave up on everyone in this world, it's over


----------



## saara

^ well, _you're _obviously an atheist, you've made that clear, buddy. :roll

OldSchoolSkater & catcharay- You've both made good points. I guess it's the depression thing that drags us down too. Someone very close to me (also a Christian) said: 'you can't live off prayer alone'.

To keep your hope & faith you need community & love. And those things are rough when you have a bad case of s.a. :blank I know we move in and out of rough patches & most of us are really blessed...we have working bodies, clean water, food, housing, freedom...but all these things don't seem to mean anything without friendship.


----------

